# Buried-Precious-Metals-Detector-(LO.R.F.A.D) technology appa



## justinhcase (Mar 15, 2014)

I know this may sound dim.
Maybe this is the latest gold finding apparatus I should be wandering around with strapped to my side at all time's but I have a felling it is made by the same company which brought out the "ADE 651" bomb detector.
I just would not want to look as silly as all he governments that payed millions of pounds for a set of dousing rods.
Brake through technology or ebay con??
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Buried-Precious-Metals-Detector-LO-R-F-A-D-technology-apparatus-improved-/271426224079


----------



## g_axelsson (Mar 15, 2014)

That is a very technical way of extracting money from fools.

... and what are your chances of a paypal refund after two years when you can't find your buried gold coins?

:mrgreen: 

Göran


----------



## necromancer (Mar 15, 2014)

looks like a R/C Controller


----------



## niteliteone (Mar 15, 2014)

Looks like an "Electronic Dousing Rod" :shock: 
I bet it's probably worth its weight in manure.

Those red saturated pictures mean nothing since the unit has no camera, Just enough BS to make some fool think it is actually worth something :?:


----------

